# amd 64 gcc-4.3.2-r3 aktualizacja

## sorex

Witam,

Postawilem swieze gentoo z mini cd amd64, w make.conf usunalem tylko MAKEOPTS="-j2" na "-j1". Zostawilem na noc emerge gcc-4.3.2-r3. Jednak po ponad 12h kompilacja nadal mi stoi na :

```

make[3]: Leaving directory`/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: Leaving directory`/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build'

rm -rf stage_current

make[3]: Leaving directory`/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build/gcc'

make[2]: Leaving directory`/var/tmp/portage/sys-devel/gcc-4.3.2-r3/work/build'
```

Sprawdzalem za pomoca 'top' czy proces nie zawisl, jednak rzekomo nadal pokazuje zuzycie procesora 100%. Posiadam E2140 3ghz, 2g ramu. Mam nastepujace pytanie, czy to normalne, ze aktualizacja samego gcc zajmuje tyle czasu? Nie powinno to sie juz dawno z kompilowac? Trace cierpliwosc ;p

----------

## mistix

Czemu MAKEOPTS ustawiłeś na -j1 ? Dla takiego procesora i dla takiej ilości ramu spokojnie możesz dać j3.

----------

## soban_

MAKEOPTS, zawsze tak ustawiasz: ilosc rdzeni +1, czyli dla 1-rdzeniowego procka MAKEOPTS="-j2", 2-rdzeniowego -j3 itd. Np make -j3 && make modules_install -j3  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> MAKEOPTS, zawsze tak ustawiasz: ilosc rdzeni +1, czyli dla 1-rdzeniowego procka MAKEOPTS="-j2", 2-rdzeniowego -j3 itd. Np make -j3 && make modules_install -j3 

 

a dla czterordzeniowego 5?

----------

## SlashBeast

Zalezy od prywatnych odczuc, przy uzyciu Brainfucka Cona Covaliasa nie powinno sie robic wiecej jobow niz jest rdzeni, ja jednak uzywam cfs i preferuje na dual core j3, dla quad core j6 ale tylko pod warunkiem, ze mam ponad 4G ramu. Jezeli juz jakas maszynka ma wiecej niz 4 rdzenie, to daje tyle watkow, ile rdzeni.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Zalezy od prywatnych odczuc, przy uzyciu Brainfucka Cona Covaliasa nie powinno sie robic wiecej jobow niz jest rdzeni, ja jednak uzywam cfs i preferuje na dual core j3, dla quad core j6 ale tylko pod warunkiem, ze mam 6G ramu. Jezeli juz jakas maszynka ma wiecej niz 4 rdzenie, to daje tyle watkow, ile rdzeni.

 

to nie bylo pytanie do Ciebie  :Wink: 

na Q9000 mam -j12... i odnosze czasem wrazenie ze powinienem dopisac jeszcze po 1 na rdzen ....

na T550 mialem -j5

a na Venice 300+ mam -j3

i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna niz cores+1

wedlug tego powinienem miec -j9... tylko ze na -j9 pakiety kompiluja sie wyraznie dluzej niz z -j12...

----------

## one_and_only

Przy aktualizacjach typu emerge -uDN @world czasem niezłe efekty przynosi opcja '--jobs'

----------

## Raku

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> 
> 
> i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna niz cores+1
> 
> wedlug tego powinienem miec -j9... tylko ze na -j9 pakiety kompiluja sie wyraznie dluzej niz z -j12...

 

Bo to taki urban legend to cores+1.

Tak jak swap=2*RAM.

Najlepiej poobserwować samemu, czy można dorzucić jeszcze jakieś dodatkowe zadanie. Czasami patrzę na topa i jak widzę, że 4 rdzenie mojego build-boxa nie są w czasie kompilacji w 100% obciążone, to dorzucam jeszcze kilka zadań.

Ale czasami muszę zjechać do bardzo małej wartości, bo się program wysypuje w czasie kompilacji (zrównoleglanie nie ze wszystkim działa poprawnie).

----------

## soban_

Ja standardowo ustawiam -j5 wszedzie i zawsze daje sobie rade, czasami (jak do tej pory z jedna paczka) - szczerze nie pamietam z jaka - zwiazana z gnomem musialabyc zamaskowana linijka makeopts bo inaczej skompilowac do konca nie mogl jej (o ile pamiec mnie nie myli byla to gnome-extra/gnome-user-docs-2.26.2). Jednak prosze o krytyke, jest zle to ustawiam - ja mysle ze to dziala na zasadzie watkow.

----------

## Bialy

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> [...]na Q9000 mam -j12... i odnosze czasem wrazenie ze powinienem dopisac jeszcze po 1 na rdzen ....
> 
> [...]
> 
> i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna [...]

 

W głowę zachodzę jak te -j12 wyliczyłeś  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Bialy wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   [...]na Q9000 mam -j12... i odnosze czasem wrazenie ze powinienem dopisac jeszcze po 1 na rdzen ....
> 
> [...]
> 
> i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna [...] 
> ...

 

Dokladnie, nad tym samym sie zastanawiam.

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Bialy wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   [...]na Q9000 mam -j12... i odnosze czasem wrazenie ze powinienem dopisac jeszcze po 1 na rdzen ....
> 
> [...]
> 
> i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna [...] 
> ...

 

4 * 3 = 12 ?

po 3 zadania na rdzen?

a mimo to czasem htop pokazuje zuzycie 3x CPU 100% a czwarty rdzen leniuchuje... wiec chyba dorzuce mu jeszcze troche...

Co z tego ze procek 16 rdzeniowy jak admin dupa... 1 zadania 2 rdzenie wykonywac nie moga... masz -jX gdzie X < 16...a to oznacza ze X rdzeni pracuje a 16-X sie obija.... Baa powiem wiecej...

1 rdzen konczy wykonywac zadanie i zanim dostanie nastepne takze sie obija... moze jego uzycie nei siega 100% ale np 15%....... wrzucajac 2 zadania na rdzen kazde zadanie dostaje po 50% mocy rdzenia (teoretycznie, bo moze byc 30-70 np)... Gdy jedno zadanie sie zakonczy 2 zajmuje tyle czasu procesora ile zajmowalo, az przyjdzie nastepne zadanie do wykonania... (ew z 30% wskoczy na 40... 50... 90... ale nie zajmie 100%)

Kolejny fakt: make -j1... proces gcc z regoly nie zuzywa CPU w 100%, wiec aby tak sie stalo trzeba go bardziej obciazyc...

Tak wiec wychodzi na to ze ilosc 'jobow' wzrasta wraz z iloscia procesorow (rdzeni) w postepie geometrycznym... (o ile chcemy w pelni uzyc nasze CPU(s))

Na tym forum ludzie na 4 rdzeniach na i7 maja po -j2X (ponad 20), a jak poszukacie to gdzies bylo porownanie z genlopa jak koles na i7 kompilowal OOo z -j12 i -j24... roznica w czasie jak dobrze pamietam wyniosla blisko pol godziny na korzysc -j24 ;]

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Bialy wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   [...]na Q9000 mam -j12... i odnosze czasem wrazenie ze powinienem dopisac jeszcze po 1 na rdzen ....
> 
> [...]
> 
> i uwierz mi ze zasada cores*2+1 jest o wiele bardziej wydajna [...] 
> ...

 

Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka?

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka?

 

Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta  :Twisted Evil: 

A tak powaznie, ...

Na pewno mozesz dac ilosc rdzeni * 2 + 1... Juz bylo to kiedys omawiane na forum i wydaje sie dosyc optymalne... Na desktopie tak mam, i na starym laptopie tez tak mialem...

Jednak im szybszy procesor, okazuje sie ze 2 zadania nie robiaz na nim wrazenia... i uzycie poszczegolnych rdzeni posiada spore wahania...

Mam quada.... 4*2+1 = 9... I mialem gora 3x100% a na czwartym jajku np 15%... a z jakiej racji ma sie obijac? Zaczalem mu zatem zwiekszac ilosc zadan, najpierw dalem 10 a pozniej od razu 12...

Oczywiscie takie testy to by trzeba bylo na jakims wiekszym pakiecie, zeby nie bylo ze podczas ,/.configure mamy na 1 rdzeniu 100% a na pozostalych kilka(nascie) zaledwie...

ja swoje ustawienia dobieralem na gcc i kdelibs... sa to w moim odczuciu dosyc duze paczki, przy czym C++ jest dosyc wymagajacy...

po kazdej zmianie, sprawdzalem genlopem czas kompilacji...

```
     Tue Sep  1 23:05:43 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 24 minutes.

     Tue Sep  4 23:47:52 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 18 minutes and 36 seconds.
```

I tutaj np widac roznice golym okiem.... Pozniej wlaczylem sobie gcj jeszcze:

```
     Wed Sep  5 15:11:26 2009 >>> sys-devel/gcc-4.3.3-r2

       merge time: 31 minutes and 17 seconds.
```

1 kompilacja -j9, 2 kompilacja -j12, 3 kompilacja -j12 +gcj

poza tym 1 raz 'zaryzykowalem' wlaczenie 2 nowych flag: -mcx16 -msahf

1 nie polecam uzywac na mniejszej ilosci rdzeni (lub CPU) niz 4, natomiast 2 chyba nawet nie da sie uzywac na 32 bitach...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka? 
> 
> Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta 
> 
> A tak powaznie, ...
> ...

 

Nie wiem czy mowilem, ale u nas najmlodsza doktorankta jest dorota cendrowska. Wiec nie wiem czy to jedzie po wszystkich facetach czy tez sie chwali. Wiec beliash nie dyskryminuj kobiet!

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka? 
> 
> Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta 
> 
> A tak powaznie, ...
> ...

 

A Jej wiedza adekwatna do wyksztalcenia?

Czy moze Ty, posiadasz jakis kompleks doktoranta?  :Very Happy:   :Cool:  Juz n-ty raz chwalisz sie tym... To jakas Twoja mafia podworkowa? Naslesz ja na mnie? Nie bardzo rozumiem co Twoja wypowiedz wnosi do tematu i co chciales tym osiagnac... Jezeli myslisz ze Gentoo nie uzywa zaden Phd to sie grubo mylisz... tylko raczej nie bywaja na forum by nie wdawac sie w zbedne konwersacje z takimi ludzmi jak Ty... EOT

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*    *soban_ wrote:*   Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka? 
> 
> Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta 
> 
> A tak powaznie, ...
> ...

 

Adekwatna? http://www.wiki.pjwstk.edu.pl/index.php?title=Dorota_Cendrowska Niechce mi sie sluchac twoich wypowiedzi, po prostu sa zalozne. Dodam wiecej, to ze jestes veteranem swiadczy tylko i wylacznie o wypwiedziach powyzej. Juz na jednym z forum prosilem Cie, teraz bede bezposieredni - swoja wiedze zachowaj dla siebie, bo jest naprawde godna mojej 12 letniej siostry  :Very Happy: . A co do dyskryminacji kobiet - uwazam ze one bija Cie na leba, wiec sam ocen.

"Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta " - racja, do nich jest Ci naprawde dallllllekoooooo.  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Pax, durnie...

Ja mam Core 2 Duo i 2 GB ramu, więc powinienem mieć -j3. Ale tak nie mam, ponieważ kiedyś sobie tak postawiłem system i w kde mi dźwięk ścinał co i rusz, a w gnome się programy uruchamiały baaaaaardzo długo. I tera mam -j2. Jestem zadowolony.

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Pax, durnie...
> 
> Ja mam Core 2 Duo i 2 GB ramu, więc powinienem mieć -j3. Ale tak nie mam, ponieważ kiedyś sobie tak postawiłem system i w kde mi dźwięk ścinał co i rusz, a w gnome się programy uruchamiały baaaaaardzo długo. I tera mam -j2. Jestem zadowolony.

 

Ja dosyc dlugo uzywam -j5 na nie jednym komputrze, wiec watpie zeby to mialo znaczenie. Po prostu musialo cos Ci obciazac komputer. htop'em bym sprawdzil co  :Wink: 

----------

## Garrappachc

Jednakowoż, cóż to mogło być? Program nie zużywał zasobów podczas uruchamiania się - po prostu klikałeś, czekałeś 10 minut i nagle się uruchamiał. Procka i ramu nie zużywało nic. Patrzyłem po ps aux i top'ie.

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Pax, durnie...
> 
> Ja mam Core 2 Duo i 2 GB ramu, więc powinienem mieć -j3. Ale tak nie mam, ponieważ kiedyś sobie tak postawiłem system i w kde mi dźwięk ścinał co i rusz, a w gnome się programy uruchamiały baaaaaardzo długo. I tera mam -j2. Jestem zadowolony.

 

Durnie? Tera? Nice 19 na portage i heja. Zastanow sie nastepnym razem, jak cos bedziesz pisal.

----------

## soban_

 *Garrappachc wrote:*   

> Jednakowoż, cóż to mogło być? Program nie zużywał zasobów podczas uruchamiania się - po prostu klikałeś, czekałeś 10 minut i nagle się uruchamiał. Procka i ramu nie zużywało nic. Patrzyłem po ps aux i top'ie.

 

Dziwne naprawde nigdy tak nie mialem, a naprawde nie na jedndym komputrze instalowalem Gentoo. I tez na codzien uzywam KDE wiec mi to sie wydaje naprawde dziwne. Chociaz ostatnio sam na slabym procku zauwazylem ze celeron sie przegrzewa i zawiesza. Po kilku updateach zacza normalnie pracowac - wiec to tez jest dziwne. Wiec to nalezy do zjawisk UFO  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

Wina -j3 to na pewno nie byla, o tym jestem przekonany.

Moglbym za to obstawiac na cos:

1) uwalony dysk

2) za malo ramu, wiec swapuje (nie wiem co tam kompilowales, ile ramu bylo wolne)

3) nieudana instalacja Gentoo - chyba najbardziej prawdopodobne

P.S. A Twojej wypowiedzi soban_ komentowac juz nie bede... tak jak pisalem EOT... A to co napisales swiadczy wylacznie o Tobie...

----------

## Garrappachc

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

>  *Garrappachc wrote:*   Pax, durnie...
> 
> Ja mam Core 2 Duo i 2 GB ramu, więc powinienem mieć -j3. Ale tak nie mam, ponieważ kiedyś sobie tak postawiłem system i w kde mi dźwięk ścinał co i rusz, a w gnome się programy uruchamiały baaaaaardzo długo. I tera mam -j2. Jestem zadowolony. 
> 
> Durnie? Tera? Nice 19 na portage i heja. Zastanow sie nastepnym razem, jak cos bedziesz pisal.

 

Aaa, dureń jeszcze nie jest taki obraźliwy... Miej luz  :Razz: 

UFO nie ma wpływu na takie zjawiska. To ślepy los...

----------

## Garrappachc

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Wina -j3 to na pewno nie byla, o tym jestem przekonany.
> 
> Moglbym za to obstawiac na cos:
> 
> 1) uwalony dysk
> ...

 

1) Przecta bym nie chodził od pół roku na -j2, w szczególności na gentoo  :Wink: 

2) 2 GB? Mało?...

3) Możliwe - dawno to instalowałem na -j3... Jeszcze nie miałem doświadczenia...

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> Wina -j3 to na pewno nie byla, o tym jestem przekonany.
> 
> Moglbym za to obstawiac na cos:
> 
> 1) uwalony dysk
> ...

 

Nie musisz mi na Twoj widok po prostu cos sie wywraca. Jestes jedna z niewielu osob ktorych juz nie bede tolerwoac, albo cos obracasz w "zart" albo nie potrafisz byc konkretny. To zalosne. Wypowiadaj sie sciscle albo zachowaj swoje wypowiedzi dla swojej zalozsnej osoby - przestalem byc tolerancyjny dla Ciebie. Dziwiszi sie? Ja jednak uwazam ze nie  :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*   Wina -j3 to na pewno nie byla, o tym jestem przekonany.
> 
> Moglbym za to obstawiac na cos:
> 
> 1) uwalony dysk
> ...

 

Nie no zal.... Wiesz, nie chcialem juz nic wiecej pisac, ale nie potrafie sie powstrzymac... najpierw zwracasz sie do mnie jak do dziewczyny, a gdy zwracam Ci uwage na literowke, bo byla to zapewne glupia literowka i nikt inny by sie tym specjalnie nie przejal, to Ty mi wyskakujesz z jakims postem ktorego za przeproszeniem ni w dupe ni w zab nie wiadomo jak przylozyc i do czego odniesc... Nie wiem ktory raz piszesz o tej Twojej panience... niech ma nawet profesora, za przeproszeniem w powazaniu to mam, tak samo jak Twoich znajomych. To forum tematyczne - o Gentoo... nie towarzyskie... Jak juz wspomnialem, cierpisz chyba na jakis kompleks doktorata, zazdroscisz jej? Zakochales sie? Mnie to nie interesuje - nie przelewaj swoich prywatnych spraw na forum publiczne. Nie wspomne o fakcie ze Twoj post, nic nie wsniosl do tematu! Tak samo jak nie wspomne o tym, ze w kolejnym swoim poscie mnie obrazasz. Na koniec tego posta (przez ciebie musialem zlamac regulamin  :Twisted Evil: ) dodam jeszcze tylko ze jestes w wielkim bledzie jezeli myslisz ze l-ca lezy blisko wa-wy.... to w ogole nie to wojewodztwo... Mysle ze nawet nie wiesz gdzie to jest.

Ale to wszystko swiadczy wylacznie o Tobie... a jak cos Ci sie wywraca, to nie patrz - nikt Ci nie kaze przebywac na tym forum - i tak 90% Twoich postow w tym temacie nic nie wnosi.

P.S. mam nadzieje ze moderatorzy zrobia z tym w koncu jakis porzadek... bo nie do pomyslenia jest fakt aby osoba ktora od niedawna jest na forum 9czyt aktywnie sie udziela) wprowadzala taki zamet i pisala posty nie wnoszace nic do tematu... mam nadzieje soban_ iz podejmiesz wszelkie kroki aby taka sytuacja sie wiecej nie potworzyla, powsciagniesz swoje nawyki i zamilkniesz w tym temat...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1) OK, niech bedzie

2) Jak kompiluje cos napisanego w C++ to potrafilo mi na  C2D T5500 zjesc blisko 3GB RAMu - tyle max udalo mi sie zapchac siedzac na KDE4 i kompilujac kdelibs  :Wink:  Natomiast na 1GB RAMu nie dalo sie skompilowac boost z -j1 w tekstowce minimal livecd...

3) A ja bym teraz dla testow zmienil mu z -j2 na -j3 albo nawet na -j5... T5500 to laptopowy 1.66GHz i na -j5 nie mialem zadnych problemo... jak cos sie bedzie dziac, to pomyslimy i poszukamy problemu  :Wink: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*    *Belliash wrote:*   Wina -j3 to na pewno nie byla, o tym jestem przekonany.
> 
> Moglbym za to obstawiac na cos:
> 
> 1) uwalony dysk
> ...

 

Nie no zapytaj sie kolegow ze jestem bardzo toleranycjny. Masz 100% racje, jedna na forum gdzie dyskryminuejsz kobiety to cos mi sie wywraca. Masz jakis kompleks bycia facetem? Czy moze zamiast kobiet wolisz facetow? Ja Ci juz raz napisalem ze bardzo Cie cenie, jednak ciagle zaczynasz klutnie w tym samym punkcie. Odsylame Cie do 2 punktow ktore opisalem juz. Jednak nie musze odsylac sie do moderatorow, bo jednak uwielbiam to ze uzytkowcy maja swobode wypowiedzi, tak jak ten ktory zalozyl tego posta. Jednak slyszac Twoja kryte n-ty raz to mam tego dosc i sporwadzam sprawe do konkretnych rzeczy jesli cos masz wobec mojej osoby. Podkreslam, ciagle szanuej osoby z Twoim poziomem jednak uwazam ze troche "sie niektory pomylilo kim sa", troche niech bedzie nadal delikatnym sformulowaniem.

A co do kobiet, czemu tak podrkreslam? Bo ty podkreslasz tak swojego veterana, no masz go i ch** z nim? Uwazasz sie za jakiegos super czlowieka?

"P.S. mam nadzieje ze moderatorzy zrobia z tym w koncu jakis porzadek... bo nie do pomyslenia jest fakt aby osoba ktora od niedawna jest na forum 9czyt aktywnie sie udziela) wprowadzala taki zamet i pisala posty nie wnoszace nic do tematu... mam nadzieje soban_ iz podejmiesz wszelkie kroki aby taka sytuacja sie wiecej nie potworzyla, powsciagniesz swoje nawyki i zamilkniesz w tym temat..." i to wlasnie mnie denerwuje. Ciagle podkreslasz ze jestes dlugo na forum i co z tego? Podkreslam badz konkretny to zrozumiem Twojego veterana'a. Ciagle myslisz ze jestes veteranem to Ci wszystko mozna.... Ja juz dawno bym zamilk gdyby to nie byl pierwszy raz, juz nie raz Ci ustapilem - teraz koniec, albo zaczniesz na rowni traktowac wszystkie wypowiedzi zamiast sie wywyzszac - albo koniec z takimi wypowiedziami, ktore sam jak wiele osob uwaza tutaj za kompletny bezsens.

----------

## Belliash

No wlasnie chyba Ci sie pomylilo kim jestes...

Nie ja zaczalem te rozmowe, tylko Ty - niestety wybrales nieodpowiednie miejsce - takie sprawy zalatwia sie na PW a nie na publicznym forum w innym watku - zlamales tym samym co najmniej 2 punkty regulaminu - tego samego ktorego punkt mi kiedys wytknales, a chwile potem sam go zlamales w tym samym watku. I dla jasnosci, nie dyskryminuje kobiet - nigdzie tego nie napisalem. Zwrocilem Ci tylko uwage na literowke, za co nikt inny na tym forum by sie nie obrazil, chyba oprocz Ciebie, po czym kontynuowalem swoja wypowiedz zgodnie z tematyka watku. Ty natomiast musiales nabruzdzic! A na domiar zlego caly czas mnie obrazasz, chociazby sugerujac ze jestem gejem - i pisze to z pelna swiadomoscia tego ze za chwile napiszesz kolejnego idiotycznego, bezwartosciowego posta, w ktorym zlinczujesz mnie za to ze dyskryminuje gejow...  :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> No wlasnie chyba Ci sie pomylilo kim jestes...
> 
> Nie ja zaczalem te rozmowe, tylko Ty - niestety wybrales nieodpowiednie miejsce - takie sprawy zalatwia sie na PW a nie na publicznym forum w innym watku - zlamales tym samym co najmniej 2 punkty regulaminu - tego samego ktorego punkt mi kiedys wytknales, a chwile potem sam go zlamales w tym samym watku. I dla jasnosci, nie dyskryminuje kobiet - nigdzie tego nie napisalem. Zwrocilem Ci tylko uwage na literowke, za co nikt inny na tym forum by sie nie obrazil, chyba oprocz Ciebie, po czym kontynuowalem swoja wypowiedz zgodnie z tematyka watku. Ty natomiast musiales nabruzdzic! A na domiar zlego caly czas mnie obrazasz, chociazby sugerujac ze jestem gejem - i pisze to z pelna swiadomoscia tego ze za chwile napiszesz kolejnego idiotycznego, bezwartosciowego posta, w ktorym zlinczujesz mnie za to ze dyskryminuje gejow... 

 

To wytknij mi blad literacki, badz zwiazany z gramatyka, a nie odwolujesz sie do dyskryminacji kobiet. Ja ci raz napislaem ze szanuje Cie ze wzgledu na status jaki masz na forum. Tyle wystarczy chyba?

----------

## Belliash

 *soban_ wrote:*   

> To wytknij mi blad literacki, badz zwiazany z gramatyka, a nie odwolujesz sie do dyskryminacji kobiet. Ja ci raz napislaem ze szanuje Cie ze wzgledu na status jaki masz na forum. Tyle wystarczy chyba?

 

Nie ja sie odwolalem do dyskryminacji kobiet, ale Ty, to po primo.. a po secundo blad Ci juz wytknalem - geograficzny  :Laughing: 

----------

## soban_

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *soban_ wrote:*   Ladnie to wyjasnilas podsumowujac, powiedz jak zalecasz ustawianie makeopts, jak najwiecej? Czy to jest wzgledne od mocy obliczeniowej procka? 
> 
> Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta 
> 
> A tak powaznie, ...
> ...

 

"Wypraszam sobie... nie jestem kobieta  :Twisted Evil: " umiesz chyba czytac? To ze "a" pomylilem z "e" trzeba bylo inaczej zakcentowac. Bo to mi smierdzi troche dyskryminacja.

----------

## Belliash

a Ty umiesz? Pisze juz n-ty raz... ze chyba tylko Ty potrafisz za to 1 zdanie zrobic z forum burdel. Bo kazda inna osoba, przynajmniej sposrod tych szanowanych tutaj przyjelaby to z usmiechem na ustach, obrocila w zart, albo pominela... Ale napewno nie robila z tego powodu burdel i awanture... I to Ci zarzucam... tak samo jak to ze nie potrafisz zacytowac 1 zdania, tylko cytujesz calego posta, lacznie z poprzednimi odpowiedziami - czyli ten sam punkt regulaminu ktory wedlug Ciebie zlamalem kilka dni temu ja  :Twisted Evil:  Swoja droga, szybko zdarzyles o nim zapomniec...

Na tym koncze rozmowe z Toba... jak masz mi cos jeszcze do powiedzenia to zapraszam na PW  :Exclamation:  Chyba ze lubisz bruzdzic na forach...

------ po tym jak odpowiedzial:

i oczywiscie musial nabruzdzic  :Laughing:  Tak on ma racje.. ja 1 napisalem posta ktory nic nie wniosl...  :Laughing: 

------ po tym jak edytowal:

i oczywiscie nie zalatwi tego w sposob cywilizowany na PW  :Laughing:  Coz mam nadzieje ze nie bedzie wiecej wytykal naruszen regulaminu ktorego sam nie przestrzega...

pozostawie to juz bez komentarza... zal mi Cie poprostu czlowieku... jak juz pisalem... masz jakis problem do mnie to pisz na PW, a jak nie to za przeproszeniem zamnij jadaczke i nie rob balaganu...

----------

## soban_

Jasne ze tak, bo dla mnie to nie forum na zarty. Tylko na konkretne wypowiedzi. Masz zamiar zazartowac podkres to. Raz Ci to skomentowalem "luzik" drugi raz nie zamierzam byc tolerancyjny na takie rzeczy. Bo albo obrazasz mnie, albo pol tego swiata - szkoda z reszta czasu na Twoje przemyslenia - tak jak napisalem Ci raz tak drugi raz szkoda mi czasu na pisanie ze moglbys wiecej optymizmu wkladac w swoje wypowiedzi. A co do bzdur na forum, to zaczales chyba Ty, wiec nie zmuszaj moderatow za podejmowanie decyzji - bo Ty jak zwykle sie wywyzszasz i tego zadasz.

------ po tym jak odpowiedzial: 

i oczywiscie musial nabruzdzic

Tak jak wyzej to zrobil.

"------ po tym jak edytowal: 

i oczywiscie nie zalatwi tego w sposob cywilizowany na PW  Coz mam nadzieje ze nie bedzie wiecej wytykal naruszen regulaminu ktorego sam nie przestrzega..."

Jasne ze nie, o ile osoba ktora ma tak duzo wypowiedzi ze zacznie tego przestrzegac i przestanie innym to wytykiwac skoro juz dawno napewno weszlo jej to w krew - Skoncz ta bezsensowna dyskusje bo naprawde juz Ci napisalem szkoda na to czasu... Naprawde wolalbym gdybys bardziej przylozyl sie do pokazania tym ze jestes "veteranem".

----------

## Earthwings

Locked to have a native moderator sort this out.

----------

